# Twisp Clearo coils



## Neal

Hello All, I am trying to get wife onto the vapes and have put together starter kit using some of my old gear. I have an old Twisp Clearo tank and have just noticed that coils from my Eleaf gs tank will fit straight into the Clearo. Better coils than the twisp originals and cheaper. Hope this is of some help to any Twisp users. Just a thought but is it possible that Twisp named it the Clearo because it produces hardly any vaper...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## dwayne19420

Neal said:


> Hello All, I am trying to get wife onto the vapes and have put together starter kit using some of my old gear. I have an old Twisp Clearo tank and have just noticed that coils from my Eleaf gs tank will fit straight into the Clearo. Better coils than the twisp originals and cheaper. Hope this is of some help to any Twisp users. Just a thought but is it possible that Twisp named it the Clearo because it produces hardly any vaper...



Hey Neal
Id like to add to the above if you don't mind.
If you feeling adventurous.
you could rebuild the twisp coils I did like 6 of them last night practice makes perfect.
The out come was amazing they work better then the original units good vapour production as well.
The cost of the stuff to rebuild came in less then you would pay for 1 coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wash

dwayne19420 said:


> Hey Neal
> Id like to add to the above if you don't mind.
> If you feeling adventurous.
> you could rebuild the twisp coils I did like 6 of them last night practice makes perfect.
> The out come was amazing they work better then the original units good vapour production as well.
> The cost of the stuff to rebuild came in less then you would pay for 1 coil.


@dwayne19420 , could you possible post some pics and/or a how-to on rebuilding the clearo coils?


----------



## dwayne19420

Wash said:


> @dwayne19420 , could you possible post some pics and/or a how-to on rebuilding the clearo coils?


Will do tonight when I get home from work.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

just take out the bottom positive pin and insulator and voila , out she comes

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwayne19420

dwayne19420 said:


> Will do tonight when I get home from work.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


As promised .. hope I did good.








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Wash

Awesome! Thanks, @dwayne19420!

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nova69

Need to find my old twisp and try this.Nicely done bud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eequinox

dwayne19420 said:


> As promised .. hope I did good.
> View attachment 36832
> View attachment 36833
> View attachment 36834
> View attachment 36835
> View attachment 36836
> View attachment 36837
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


where can i find that wicking meterial that will solve the coil issues for my mom on that blasted clero

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Eequinox said:


> where can i find that wicking meterial that will solve the coil issues for my mom on that blasted clero


It looks like most places just stock Cotton and Rayon, but with a quick look Eciggies, Vape Mob and Vapour Mountain lists Silica Wick :
https://eciggies.co.za/RDA-RBA-RTA - 1mm,2mm and 3mm Braided
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/accessories/accessories-accessories/page/2/ - 1mm and 2mm
https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/silica-wick/ - 1.5mm, 2.5mm and 3mm (2.0 no stock)

You can maybe post in Who has Stock? section to see if someone else chimes in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Eequinox

Kuhlkatz said:


> It looks like most places just stock Cotton and Rayon, but with a quick look Eciggies, Vape Mob and Vapour Mountain lists Silica Wick :
> https://eciggies.co.za/RDA-RBA-RTA - 1mm,2mm and 3mm Braided
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/accessories/accessories-accessories/page/2/ - 1mm and 2mm
> https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/silica-wick/ - 1.5mm, 2.5mm and 3mm (2.0 no stock)
> 
> You can maybe post in Who has Stock? section to see if someone else chimes in.


thanks the helped a ton i had no idea what it was called thanks for doing at that legwork links the whole thing you rock

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Eequinox said:


> thanks the helped a ton i had no idea what it was called thanks for doing at that legwork links the whole thing you rock



It's no problem at all. If we know what to look for then it's really not a lot of work to check a few places for somebody.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eequinox

Kuhlkatz said:


> It's no problem at all. If we know what to look for then it's really not a lot of work to check a few places for somebody.


lol all you need to do now is figure out how to rebuild the upgraded 0.5 ohm subox mini coils lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byakko

Noob question...once you thread the wires through,where do you attach them to?Like where on the coil are your positive and negative points?I built one last night but the wires are just dangling through the bottom lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naas

This is really helpful info

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Byakko said:


> Noob question...once you thread the wires through,where do you attach them to?Like where on the coil are your positive and negative points?I built one last night but the wires are just dangling through the bottom lol


The one goes on the outside of the rubber/silicone grommet and the other one on the inside. Once you have installed the grommet, cut the outside wire as short as possible. Then you install the metal thingie that goes into the grommet. Then cut the inside wire where it exits against the metal thingie as short as possible. Think I have that right.

Check out this video. How you do the wires is the same as for yours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Byakko

Thanks @Andre,that is exactly what I needed to know.It's a little tricky without the posts but that explains it perfectly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Styleoptix

Neal said:


> Hello All, I am trying to get wife onto the vapes and have put together starter kit using some of my old gear. I have an old Twisp Clearo tank and have just noticed that coils from my Eleaf gs tank will fit straight into the Clearo. Better coils than the twisp originals and cheaper. Hope this is of some help to any Twisp users. Just a thought but is it possible that Twisp named it the Clearo because it produces hardly any vaper...


Hi there - I just ordered some leaf GS coils for a friend with a Twisp Clearo - he says he cannot screw them in - is there a trick to it?


----------



## Neal

Styleoptix said:


> Hi there - I just ordered some leaf GS coils for a friend with a Twisp Clearo - he says he cannot screw them in - is there a trick to it?



My original post was in 2015 and about the original Clearo, I think the design has changed over the years and would probably explain why it no longer works. Hope you come right.


----------

